# d200 and weddings?  Show me your stuff!



## Shutterspeed17 (Mar 27, 2009)

I just ordered a D200 (on sale at BB) to use to shoot a few friends weddings coming up this spring.  I used to shoot a LOT of weddings until I "retired" and sold all of my equipment.  I used a D100 and 2 D70's when I was shooting before.  

If you used or currently use a D200 for your weddings, please post some images or some links that i can go check them out.  Would love to see some of your work with this camera.


----------



## tkaat (Mar 27, 2009)

What you can do to be more productive is go onto flickr and search for D200 wedding and that *MAY* result in you finding a group dedicated to photographing weddings with D200's. Sorry if reads as too pushy (I'm trying to make 200 post by 23:00 on 166)


----------



## Garbz (Mar 28, 2009)

Not sure what you're trying to achieve with this given that weddings were shot with much worse equipment than D200s at some point and still came out fantastically, but hey any chance to show some photos I'm up for it. Here goes:


----------



## Flash Harry (Mar 29, 2009)

Lurvly!!!


----------

